# changing course after visa is applied



## usmanashraf (Jul 23, 2014)

my time timeline is:
case filed:20 june 2014
medicals:3 july
uni: griffith university
classes started on 28 july and i didn't get my visa so had to defer to next session which is in feb 2015. on 4 aug i received email from my case officer asking for my coe, passport, oshc, cv, academic transcripts and thesis topic for my proposed study and 15-20 question which included name, address, academic record, job experience, what will u do after ur studies in aus, what u did in ur unemployed days, who is funding ur studies etc etc.

now my main problem is that i was enrolled in msc engineering management and course duration was 2 years. Unfortunately my uni has withdrawn all the previous courses and offered a whole lot of new courses which do not include my preferred course (Msc Engg Management). instead they offered Msc Engineering Project Management and its duration is 1.5 years. so i changed my course to msc electronic computer/ electronic energy engineering as i have done bachelors in electrical engg. i wrote new SOP in which i explained my situation and stated the reason of changing course that the new offered course (Msc Engineering Project Management) is not research based like my old course so i am changing my course to the one which includes research/dissertation. i wrote that my aim is same as i want to establish an Engineering Solutions Company when i will come back and i want to help solve my problems my country is facing in form of power shortage with my research. in my previous sop i mentioned same.

i know i have my made my case very complicated so i want seniors advice regarding this matter that what i am doing is right or wrong and how should i back my statement if i change my course? or should i withdraw my visa case and apply again?


----------



## areque (Jan 9, 2013)

Any help would be appreciated for whom may be in the same situation


----------



## Fazeel (Sep 23, 2014)

areque said:


> Any help would be appreciated for whom may be in the same situation


Please share ur cell number. my is ############


----------

